# i need a place to board my horse!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you can't find an advertised place maybe you could hit the local tack, feed store and co-ops in the area. they may know of places that board. or may even let you post a flyer that you are looking for someplace. Good luck in your search


----------

